# Scythian Bow, anyone?



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

If you are talking about a Scythian horsebow by Saluki, Kassai, or Grozer it is a different animal all together than a longbow. They are short highly reflexed/deflexed bows with static tips called siyahs. The bows made by Kassai and Grozer can be shot with fingers but you get better performance with a thumb ring. It is very different but a blast to shoot with a ring and the siyahs of the bow really spit an arrow. Siege Works makes a bow marketed as a "Scythian" and that is a deflex/reflex bow with a set back handle. I believe she would shoot more like a longbow or recurve.


----------



## shodan (Jun 14, 2009)

jbl said:


> If you are talking about a Scythian horsebow by Saluki, Kassai, or Grozer it is a different animal all together than a longbow. They are short highly reflexed/deflexed bows with static tips called siyahs. The bows made by Kassai and Grozer can be shot with fingers but you get better performance with a thumb ring. It is very different but a blast to shoot with a ring and the siyahs of the bow really spit an arrow. Siege Works makes a bow marketed as a "Scythian" and that is a deflex/reflex bow with a set back handle. I believe she would shoot more like a longbow or recurve.


Siege Works is the one I was looking at. Do you have any thoughts on their work. Thanks


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

I do not own a Scythian but a Horsebow from Dave and it is a GREAT bow. I was pleasantlty surprised at its performance. I have heard nothing but good things about the Scythian and Dave has developed a "new" generation of Scythians with a shelf and countoured grip. The prices are good and Dave is a pleasure to work with.


----------



## shodan (Jun 14, 2009)

jbl said:


> I do not own a Scythian but a Horsebow from Dave and it is a GREAT bow. I was pleasantlty surprised at its performance. I have heard nothing but good things about the Scythian and Dave has developed a "new" generation of Scythians with a shelf and countoured grip. The prices are good and Dave is a pleasure to work with.




Thanks very much


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Higher end bows like Saluki and Spitfire are the way to go if you want a true horsebow. The others are decent but not really in the same league.


----------



## shodan (Jun 14, 2009)

LongStick64 said:


> Higher end bows like Saluki and Spitfire are the way to go if you want a true horsebow. The others are decent but not really in the same league.


Not trying to be a "butt"; but what makes them "higher end" bows? Is it only cost?:zip:


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Materials used is the primary reason. Some like Saluki and I believe Spitfire even make the bows out of horn, you just dont get that quality anywhere. Sometime you get a great balance of quality of materials and increased performance.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

saluki's are pretty much the cream of the crop- even Hungarians i know say they're the best (pretty amazing considering they're NOT made in Hungary)!
having said all that, i can't quite afford one atm, but i love the little scythian that i picked up in Hungary in 08. as far as practical differences between it & one of my longbows, the point of impact is a little higher on the scythian, and it prefers lighter arrows.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

elk country rp said:


> having said all that, i can't quite afford one atm,


Add me to the list of not being able to afford one. I just checked out the Saluki website and he wants $2400.00 for a horn bow.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Hmm...I don't know too much about Scythians, but I do remember that Randy Dehnel of Saxon Archery makes a recurve and longbow called the "Hawk" model that is based off the Scythian design and I've heard lots of great things about it (and YES, all you Scythian purists, I KNOW that's not a "true" Scythian, but the curves looked nice). It's the one on the right, next to the Saluki Ibex:wink:


----------



## MartinD (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Alan nice picture of my two bows.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

MartinD said:


> Hey Alan nice picture of my two bows.


They may very well _be_ your two bows---found the pic somewhere or other:wink:


----------



## MartinD (Sep 3, 2009)

Here are some recent pics.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Martin, since you own both a Saluki and a Saxon Hawk, why not tell us about how the Saxon shoots in comparison to the Saluki? I know the Saxon is not a full Scythian bow, but I was curious...



I recently purchased a Saxon Selkirk recurve from Randy Dehnel and I have owned a Saxon American Traditional recurve made by him in the past and I must agree with the overall opinion I have heard from pretty much all corners: Randy Dehnel is _truly_ a master bowyer. Give us some info, man!


----------



## MartinD (Sep 3, 2009)

Both of these bows are a joy to shoot. They are both of equal poundage and length (60in [email protected]). I would have to give the edge to the Saluki as far as speed but the Saxon is no slowpoke either. I shoot the same arrow setups from both bows as far as spine and head weight. Both are equally well made. Lukas and Randy are two topnotch bowyers.

Sorry if this thread got a little sidetracked. To the original queastion, I've shot the Sythian from Siegeworks and it is a very nice shooting bow. You can't go wrong with one. Very nicely made too.

Martin


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

MartinD said:


> Both of these bows are a joy to shoot. They are both of equal poundage and length (60in [email protected]). I would have to give the edge to the Saluki as far as speed but the Saxon is no slowpoke either. I shoot the same arrow setups from both bows as far as spine and head weight. Both are equally well made. Lukas and Randy are two topnotch bowyers.
> 
> Sorry if this thread got a little sidetracked. To the original queastion, I've shot the Sythian from Siegeworks and it is a very nice shooting bow. You can't go wrong with one. Very nicely made too.
> 
> Martin


Cool, Martin, very cool. Thanks!


----------



## SiegeWork (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi there guys, i am trying to post pics of a few scythians. Hope i am not overstepping bounds here but i saw a comment to quality let me interject respectively. 

As far as true traditional horn bows - you bet saluki, grozer, toth ect make a FINE hornbow, top notch and well worth the 2K price tags - i've shot those bows, they are nice. 

Our scythian line of bows (no offence to anyone) has been compared to and said to shoot better and smoother then Grozer and Saluki - im not bragging, believe me i was floored when this started being said - what an honor as i look up to BOTH saluki and grozer bigtime, so again im not trying to brag or gloat at all - i RESPECT both of those bowyers hardcore. Our short bows weigh in at under 19 ounces ready to shoot, have ZERO hand shock, are fast and quiet. They are said to pull smooth, zero stack at 31" and pull like they are 10# lighter then what they are rated at. 

Material for material ALL laminate bows start with bo glass and wood - its the bowyer that processes the materials to make the final product, and in engineering the bow - if the bowyer has the geometry right you get a decent bow - if not - look out... Comparing a horn bow to a wood laminate unfortunately is comparing apples to oranges and prices will dictate that difference immediately - again not trying to be arguementitive at all. But materials are the same when it comes to bowyers doing this for a living. We for example make our own wood laminates in house - we do buy our bo glass however  Everything on the bow starts as raw wood. 

We do have/manufacter a bow called the "sideWinder" that has an optional handle im told makes the bow look exactly like a Ibex - but has over 50% less the pricetag and fires faster and smoother - again i dunno, i'm just going off what people say. Well try and post a pic of the handle.


Just my 2 cents - not trying to start a who's bowyer is better then whos discussion, just saw my name brought up and thought id chime in 


The two handle pics are of a Sidewinder Scythian, these have heavy recurve tips and are flat FAST. the bow is made of wendge and Zebrawood it is UNFINISHED in these pics and in the rough.


----------



## shodan (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the info and help!


----------



## Goosefeathers (Sep 8, 2009)

I have heard all kinds of good things about the Salukis, so I would check one of those out! They are so pretty!


----------



## JhoneilC (Aug 30, 2007)

If you are going to shoot with fingers then I suggest going with a bow with more forward handle. It's more stable that way and less torque. I am just not a fan of short bows with setback handles when shooting with fingers. I think they are twitchy and not very forgiving. If you are going to shoot it with a thumbring then that is a different story. When shooting with a thumbring, you don't need a shelf on your bow and the handle is round so it can rotate the bow on your hand.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Why or why did I ever sell my Ibex????? Those are just gorgeous bows!!


----------

